
Quora is down - hyunwoona
http://www.quora.com?share=1
======
sus_007
It's not (actually) down but 504 Gateway Timeout error to be precise. It just
means that one particular server did not receive a timely response from
another server that it was accessing while attempting to load the Quora or
fill another request by the browser.

In other words, 504 error usually indicates that a different computer, the one
that you're trying to access Quora on doesn't control but relies on, isn't
communicating with it quickly enough. Give it some time.

------
itaris
I'm generally pretty out-of-touch when it comes to social media/app trends (I
finally made an Instagram account this year). What exactly is Quora? It seems
like Yahoo answers, but people seem to give it more respect.

~~~
lainon
A worse stackexchange

